# New 2 sided Supreme Duet



## Chum Stains (Aug 1, 2014)

Just bought a new house that had a nice wood stove in the kitchen but nothing but a blank wall on the other side witch backs up to my great room.. the stove itself is in good shape but the liner was shot, and if you wanted a fire place anywhere it should be in the great room.... I searched hi and low trying to find something two sided and efficacy was my main goal.. I want to heat the house primarily off of wood and also be a focal point of the great room and kitchen..so i ripped everything out and bought the supreme duet.. But it seems they are so new to the market that there are not even any reviews out on them.. Anyone out there install one yet or seen one run? I cant wait to fire this thing up!! I'm just about ready to start closing up the walls and start my Eldorado stone wall!!


----------



## Chum Stains (Aug 1, 2014)

Here are some before and now pics






I Have intergrated closets on each side for access to blowers, temp sensors and audio equipment for TV.. also storage!


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2014)

Is this the Opus? I think you are the first to report getting this unit. Keep us posted.


----------



## Chum Stains (Aug 1, 2014)

REALLY!!??  I was hopeing not to be the ginny pig on this one!

It is not the opus.. it is the new duet..


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2014)

Cool, you are a pioneer. Looks like a nice unit.


----------



## Chum Stains (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks.. It seems like a very nice and effcient unit that i can heat most of the house with.. I also have ducted a 6'' pipe on each side with inducer fans linked to thermostats in 2 out of the 4 beedrooms upstairs.. So not only can i heat down stairs, i can also blow heat upstairs also!!


----------



## firefirefire (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks like a nice install. I have done work with Supreme in the past and they make excellent products. Don't worry. I haven't had hands on with a Duet but it is based on the single sided version, the Galaxy which has been in service for a couple years now. I was at the factory when the Galaxy was in testing and the emissions numbers were fantastic. 

Be sure to light you fire with full logs and firestarters. Lighting with newspaper can sometimes "flash" a large amount of heat at the bimetallic air control mounted on the top of the firebox behind the top louver and trick it into closing the air prematurely. I believe that they have incorporated an override lever into the new series of units so it might not be as big of a deal now (most of my experience was with the Plus and the Opus).  Here is a link 

With the stainless firebox the Supreme units have huge heat transfer. Be sure to let us know how it is heating for you once the weather cools down a bit. 

BTW one of those "closets" would be a great place for mass wood storage.


----------



## yellowbay (Aug 29, 2014)

Would you post an update?   We are considering this stove.  I am wondering about the noise of the blower system.  Does anyone know how this would compare to the RFS Focus?


----------



## Chum Stains (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey Yellow Bay, Sorry for not getting back to you right away, was on vacation and then super busy with work when i got back.. not to much of an update as i have not gotten it fired up yet, got side tracked with other things going on with the house as i have pretty much gutted it top to bottom.. But ready to give it hell soon!!  i just picked up the two pieces of flag stone today for the hearth.. I'm ready to durock the entire chase and start my stone work next week.. As for the blower noise i have everything wired and ready to go, but have not started it yet.. But i have started the (2) inducer fan blowers that are linked to thermostats in two bedrooms up stairs, and they are not that noisey at all!! They are not factory though.. Cant wait to get this thing going here soon!

I have never seen the RFS Focus so i can not comment on it,?


----------



## mellow (Sep 5, 2014)

How many SQ feet are you going to be trying to heat?


----------



## Chum Stains (Sep 5, 2014)

Here are some updated pics of the install.. Hope to start getting the stone wrapped around it soon!!


----------



## Chum Stains (Sep 5, 2014)

mellow said:


> How many SQ feet are you going to be trying to heat?




Well the one side of the fire place is my great room witch is 450'sq the other side is my kitchen witch is about the same if not a little bigger.. Then two out of the four bed rooms upstairs will have ducted hits from the fire place also.. each bed room is avg, 200+/-sq.. The two grills near the ceiling in the great room, and on the opposite side wall in my kitchen are actually part of my hvac return duct, so the way i designed the hvac system on the first floor is to pull my return air from the side of the house closest to the fire place so in the winter i can run the "fan only" on my hvac system and pull all the hot air from ceiling in the great room and that end of the house and blow it evenly through the first floor.. So to answer your question, with this fire place blowing heat out of it 6 different ways i'm hoping as long as you keep wood in it, it should heat just about all 2400'sq of the house.


----------



## yellowbay (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the response.  I ordered the duet unit last week.  Your pictures are helpful...


----------



## Lockpicker (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice work, Its good to see I am not the only one that frames with steel in my home.


----------



## Chum Stains (Oct 14, 2014)

sorry for the lack of updates on this build but i'm finally starting to wrap this thing up!! fired her up once so far to check for operation before the stone work and everything seemed to work great!! here are some pics! All thats left is the cherry and black walnut mantel piece's, the steel grates and doors for the closets and a little paint!  Now for the rest of the house thats a different story.. lol Enjoy!


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2014)

That sure is no small project. It looks awesome.


----------



## Efjeep (Nov 6, 2014)

I am looking to remove my double sided heatilator for a duet.   I hope the removal of the heatilator for the duet doesn't break the bank.   I am having a hard time finding an installer though.  Any pointers for someone looking to follow your lead?
Thanks


----------



## Efjeep (Nov 6, 2014)

I noticed you decided to have a large hearth in the kitchen.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 6, 2014)

You can try a certified sweep: http://www.csia.org/search and http://www.ncsg.org/search
But right now it is their busiest time of the year; it may take several weeks before someone has an opening.


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2014)

Or try an NFI certified installer:
http://www.nficertified.org/pages_consumers/consumers-1.cfm


----------



## Chum Stains (Nov 6, 2014)

Wish i could help you more but i installed mine myself.. I could not even find a dealer that sold one let alone an installer.. 

mine is still not 100% done yet, still have to mount my mantels on both sides and finish the closet doors, mostly cosmetic stuff.. Mechanically everything is up and running I have about 5-6 burns so far and everything seems to be working great! i have not had more then 2 loads continuous burn time yet, still getting the upstairs and down stairs fans and burn rate fine tuned.. It really throw's some heat out in all directions though! with 5 logs in it i'm getting 110 degree air pumped upstairs in the two bedrooms!  

What part of New jersey are you in?


----------



## freddy (Nov 6, 2014)

Chum Stains said:


> Wish i could help you more but i installed mine myself.. I could not even find a dealer that sold one let alone an installer..
> 
> mine is still not 100% done yet, still have to mount my mantels on both sides and finish the closet doors, mostly cosmetic stuff.. Mechanically everything is up and running I have about 5-6 burns so far and everything seems to be working great! i have not had more then 2 loads continuous burn time yet, still getting the upstairs and down stairs fans and burn rate fine tuned.. It really throw's some heat out in all directions though! with 5 logs in it i'm getting 110 degree air pumped upstairs in the two bedrooms!
> 
> What part of New jersey are you in?


How long are the burn times with this unit? I noticed the manual says 'no more than 4 logs or 30 lbs. to avoid over firing'.


----------



## Chum Stains (Nov 6, 2014)

Im still experimenting with burn times.. with roughly 4 or 5 Logs, 25 to 30 pounds of wood on the first load with a fast burn i was getting around 4-5hours..I'm sure once I get it fine tuned, and slow down the burn I will get a longer burn time then that with it.. I would like to see it be able to carry through the night I hope! Time will tell


----------



## Caseynks (Nov 6, 2014)

I just got done building a house and we were excited to find this fireplace.  It was installed by a local dealer and I am still playing with burn rates but we are only getting 4 to 5 hours.  No over night burns yet.


----------



## Chum Stains (Nov 10, 2014)

Do you have any pics of your install? Did you install the optional heating ducts?


----------



## Chum Stains (Nov 19, 2014)

Well I got all my final inspections yesterday and it looks like i will be moving in shortly, i had the fire place blazing pretty good when the inspector showed up and he was pretty amazed at the work.. when he looked in the closets on the side and asked what the digital temp reading of 110 degrees was, when i told him that is the temp of the air that is pumping upstairs in the bed rooms his jaw just about dropped! So far everything is working great and with a high outside of 33 yesterday i was able to maintain 69 degrees downstairs and 65 degrees upstairs in a 2320' sq house with my boiler off for over 10 hours Still got some odds and ends to do like make the closet doors but for the most part i'm ready to start some lonnnng burns!!


----------



## begreen (Nov 19, 2014)

That is a very impressive setup. It looks spectacular. Thanks for the update.


----------



## HardWoodW (Nov 20, 2014)

A successful two sided setup!  The holy grail!  Keep us posted on the performance with that unit. I've kept my eye on this subject with a see through insert in mind- many options in the UK but not so many here.


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 2, 2015)

Chum Stains said:


> View attachment 149275
> View attachment 149276
> View attachment 149277
> View attachment 149278


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 2, 2015)

sorry for the side ways pics, ?I am unsure how to straighten them out.. I have burned just about a cord of wood through the new unit! And as of tonight everything is working great! It is 29 degrees out and I am maintaining 70 degrees downstairs and 68 degrees upstairs with the boiler off, in a 2400 square foot house! still learning how to burn with this new unit, I'm sure once I get a little more experience with it I will get longer and more efficient burn times out of it..


----------



## claybe (Jan 2, 2015)

What a great install!  Wow! Who makes this duet?


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice. Good to hear this is working out well so far. Is the heat ducting working as hoped for?


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 2, 2015)

Supreme is the manufacturer of the unit, yes everything is working as planed with the ducting of the unit in conjunction with my HVAC design of the house.. The warmest I have gotten the ducted air upstairs is 115 degrees.. don't want to push it too far.. But with pulling the return air of the HVAC system from the side of the house with the unit, I can pull the warm air from that side of the house and blended throughout, with some ceiling fans helping everything is blending very nicely! I still need to finish the closet doors and shelving,along with polyurethaning the rough cut cherry and black walnut mantels, can't wait to have everything done a hundred percent!


----------



## davidon (Jan 28, 2015)

Unbelieveably gorgeous work. Is this what you do professionally? Do you have any other pictures of how you hooked up the ducts to the HVAC set up?


----------



## dja950 (Jan 28, 2015)

Chum Stains said:


> Supreme is the manufacturer of the unit, yes everything is working as planed with the ducting of the unit in conjunction with my HVAC design of the house.. The warmest I have gotten the ducted air upstairs is 115 degrees.. don't want to push it too far.. But with pulling the return air of the HVAC system from the side of the house with the unit, I can pull the warm air from that side of the house and blended throughout, with some ceiling fans helping everything is blending very nicely! I still need to finish the closet doors and shelving,along with polyurethaning the rough cut cherry and black walnut mantels, can't wait to have everything done a hundred percent!



How are the burn times, from full log to enough coals to self reignite without any aids

And why only 4 pieces If it's a 3 cubic foot firebox?


----------



## huauqui (Jan 29, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful work from design - demo - completion.  The stone and hearths look fabulous.  Enjoy


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the compliments! 



davidon said:


> Unbelieveably gorgeous work. Is this what you do professionally? Do you have any other pictures of how you hooked up the ducts to the HVAC set up?


I'm a Mechanical contractor by trade, but i do not install fire places for a living.. This happens to be my first one other then some natural gas log inserts i've done.. but for the most part its that same principal as a hot air furnace.. The fire place is not hooked into my HVAC system at all.. It is it's own system.. With 2 fans under the unit that blow air out the front and the custom steel grates on each side.. Then there is inline-fan's in the duct work, with temp sensors on each side that are linked to thermostats for 2 of the bedrooms upstairs.. so when the thermostats call upstairs and the fireplace is hot enough it will pump heat upstairs.. if its not hot, it will not allow the fans to come on, so you wont get cold air pumping upstairs.. When i designed the HVAC system for the house, i ducted my A/C return air to pull from the end of the house that the fireplace is in, and ducted 2 hits to pull the hot air off the ceiling in the great room, so that when or if i start to get too hot on that side of the first floor i can turn my A/C unit to ''fan only" and it will pull the hot air from that end of the house and blend it through out the first floor.. Hope that explains it for you.. If you have any other questions let me know..




dja950 said:


> How are the burn times, from full log to enough coals to self reignite without any aids
> 
> And why only 4 pieces If it's a 3 cubic foot firebox?



The best i have seen is around 6-7 hours of burn time.. Ideally it needs to be loaded every 3-4 hours.. I can load it at 10pm, and at 5:30am there is just enough coals to get it going again.. The difference is that it is meant to heat up quick and disperse that heat out far.. unlike a stove that holds the heat for a long period of time.. 



huauqui said:


> Absolutely beautiful work from design - demo - completion.  The stone and hearths look fabulous.  Enjoy


Thanks!! Even though i designed it and got all the materials together, I cant take all the credit for the stone work, as i was the helper on that project.. Luckily one of my friends is an artist when it comes to that!


----------



## Thehickeys98 (Jan 31, 2015)

Greetings!  We just purchased the Supreme Duet for our new construction and am excited to read more experiences.

Chum Stains - I think I had read that the firebox sits about 10" from the ground but yours looks a little higher.   Is it 10"?

Any problems?

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 31, 2015)

Thehickeys98 said:


> Greetings!  We just purchased the Supreme Duet for our new construction and am excited to read more experiences.
> 
> Chum Stains - I think I had read that the firebox sits about 10" from the ground but yours looks a little higher.   Is it 10"?
> 
> ...


Great news! I would love to hear some experiences from some other people too!!

I'm unsure what it measures. . I believe it's about 16".. I can measure it when I get home.. I did not raise it at all.. mine sits directly on the floor with a piece of cement board under it..


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome Karen. Are you possibly referring to the freestanding stove instead of the insert? The freestanding stove firebox is about 10-12" off the ground.


----------



## Thehickeys98 (Jan 31, 2015)

begreen said:


> Welcome Karen. Are you possibly referring to the freestanding stove instead of the insert? The freestanding stove firebox is about 10-12" off the ground.
> 
> View attachment 152226


Hi!
No, it's the Duet, the double sided insert.  My builder had thought it was 10" off the ground but I think it must be more. We're actually going to use marble tile and a traditional mantel/surround and use it in two formal rooms.

I hope it's a good purchase!  It's quite expensive


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2015)

Got it. It looks to be about 14" if their drawings are to scale. Contact Supreme. They should get back to you pretty quickly. If you want it higher I'm wondering if the builder could raise the base a bit.

Phone: (514) 593-4722
*Toll free: *1-877-593-4722
Fax: (514) 593-4424
info@supremem.com


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 31, 2015)

begreen said:


> Got it. It looks to be about 14" if their drawings are to scale. Contact Supreme. They should get back to you pretty quickly. If you want it higher I'm wondering if the builder could raise the base a bit.
> 
> Phone: (514) 593-4722
> *Toll free: *1-877-593-4722
> ...


You are correct!  I just got home and measured it mine is 14 1/2" from finished floor.. that is because I put mine up on half inch thick cement board.. originally I was thinking of making it higher.. But I'm glad I didn't I think it's perfect right where its at..


----------



## Chum Stains (Feb 3, 2015)

I would love to hear from some others that have this fireplace up and running.. I'm interested in installing a thermometer to see what temps i'm burning at and to see what the optima burn temp is.. I called supreme regarding this and they did not really have answer for me on a temp or where to install a thermometer.. I talked to a lady that works for supreme and actually has one installed in her house (first person i've talked too who has one) and she said she does not have any thermometers.. She just loads it up with 4-5 logs with no issue of over firing . I guess i'm just a little gun shy about over firing it.. I kinda go by the temp sensors in the duct work the second floor witch are located about 2' from the unit.. She did not have the ducts installed on hers so she really did'ent have answer for me.. But from what i gathered from her, when it gets to the point of the flames coming down from the top more then the bottom it just starting to burn like its supposed too.. In my mind it looks like a volcano ready to erupt! lol..


----------



## jeffesonm (Feb 3, 2015)

Great looking stove, and great looking house.  Where in NJ are you?  I'm just outside Hopewell.


----------



## Chum Stains (Feb 3, 2015)

jeffesonm said:


> Great looking stove, and great looking house.  Where in NJ are you?  I'm just outside Hopewell.



Not to far from you.. Burlington/Columbus


----------



## Caseynks (Feb 6, 2015)

I posted about a month ago that we were using the DUET.  We too are only getting about 4-5 hours of burn before we have just enough coals to start again.  I have contacted Supreme about this and they were in the lab working on some stuff.  I told them that i would conitnue to tinker with my air control but it is still not  giving me a good burn to trust it over night.  BUT, we love the fireplace.  We are a 3400+ sq ft reverse story and a half.  we have the two hot air vent in the fireplace cabinet.  Unfortunatey thought we did not leave enough room around the firebox to put two hot air systems in.  We just have one.  it dumps air into the basement in a rec room area.  I have not tested the output for actual temperature but it is very warm air.  We have a rec room/pool table area and two bedrooms downstairs.  Between that and blocking the majority of the cold air returns we are actually keeping the house very comfortable on single digit nights.  We have now burned through about 2 cords of wood (hackleberry being my favorite).  If I would have planned better I would be extremely satisfied if I would have had the two hot air systems installed.  I am including some pictures of our install and the one family member that can't get enough of the fire!


----------



## Chum Stains (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow! looks Great! Nice to see and hear from someone else using the Duet! I have been burning mine overnight without any issues.. Most mornings i have just enough coals to get it going again you have to put some long burn splits in it and damper it way down to make it last though.. 

Few questions..

1) do you have any pics of your hot air system that you use for the basement? and how do you control it? 
2) do you have access to the unit anywhere to service or change the fans/blowers in case of a failure?
3)Why are you blocking the return air vents for the house?


----------



## Caseynks (Feb 9, 2015)

I guess I too let it go overnight.  My issue is that I stay up until midnight and then load the box.  By 5 or 6 it is producing no usable heat.  There are enought coals to start up again.  But as I am using this to heat even the basement where there are two bed rooms I would like warm air to come from the hot air system but it does not so the basement has a chill to it and is NOT inviting to a 8 and 10 year old to bounce out of bed.

1)  I do not have pictures of the hot air system.  We bought it with the fireplace from supreme.  It is a motor that mounts (in our case) in the floor joist.  It draws its heat from the firebox an is controlled by a thermostat in the basement about 10 feet away from the vent that drops the hot air into the basement.  From the motor to the output is about 20 or 25 feet of insulated heat ducting.  The thermostat wont kick on until the elctronics of the fireplace kick on.a
2)  we put a "cold air return" in the ceiling of the basement, just below the blower.  
3)  when designing the hvac system they put i an extra large cold air return in the kitchen, just across from the fireplace, to draw the warm air into the all house system.  the problem with moving all of the warm air from the fireplace and there is plenty is that if all of the cold air returns are open then I dont move as much of the warm air and it is overpowered in the motor by the cooler air from other places in the house.   It was suggested by the HVAC guys to block off most o the vents.  This has helped quite a bit but I think the real solution is to add an extra cold air return.  I dont know how feasable this is at this point.


----------



## Chum Stains (Feb 10, 2015)

Sounds like we are getting simular burns! Wish i could get a little more heat out of it come morning time also! and it sounds like doing your HVAC system from scratch and incorporating the duet is the way to go! just make sure that you are not blocking too many return air vents for your HVAC unit, because in doing so you may notice whistling from starving your unit from air, and also shorten the life of your unit.. make sure you also are changing your filter regular when running it this winter.. what kind of primary heat did you end up going with where your house?


----------



## Abby (Aug 14, 2015)

Does anyone on this thread know of anyone who has used the Supreme Duet on an exterior wall?  I would like to hear from someone before I decide if that's a good idea.


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2015)

There may be issues we haven't thought of. Have you called or emailed the company?


----------



## Waterwheel13 (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you very much to the OP for posting pics of his project.  Just purchased a house which had a cavern between living and dining room.  Sellers told us they built the place with intensions to build a stone fireplace later but never got to finish.  They moved due to old age.  So now we are obsessed with finishing it.  Your pics give us great inspiration!


----------



## Abby (Oct 22, 2015)

Caseynks said:


> I posted about a month ago that we were using the DUET.  We too are only getting about 4-5 hours of burn before we have just enough coals to start again.  I have contacted Supreme about this and they were in the lab working on some stuff.  I told them that i would conitnue to tinker with my air control but it is still not  giving me a good burn to trust it over night.  BUT, we love the fireplace.  We are a 3400+ sq ft reverse story and a half.  we have the two hot air vent in the fireplace cabinet.  Unfortunatey thought we did not leave enough room around the firebox to put two hot air systems in.  We just have one.  it dumps air into the basement in a rec room area.  I have not tested the output for actual temperature but it is very warm air.  We have a rec room/pool table area and two bedrooms downstairs.  Between that and blocking the majority of the cold air returns we are actually keeping the house very comfortable on single digit nights.  We have now burned through about 2 cords of wood (hackleberry being my favorite).  If I would have planned better I would be extremely satisfied if I would have had the two hot air systems installed.  I am including some pictures of our install and the one family member that can't get enough of the fire!
> View attachment 152757
> View attachment 152756
> View attachment 152758
> ...



Thanks for sharing your pics.  Your installation is similar to what I plan.  May I ask what size are the duct holes that I see in the photo just above the mantel?  It looks like you put rectangular vent covers over the round ducts...how does that attach?


----------



## Dreamboater (Nov 17, 2015)

Gorgeous setup here! Considering this in new construction.  For those that paid for unit and install would anyone mind commenting on price for this type of setup?


----------



## nal51511 (Nov 17, 2015)

Chum Stains said:


> Then there is inline-fan's in the duct work, with temp sensors on each side that are linked to thermostats for 2 of the bedrooms upstairs.. so when the thermostats call upstairs and the fireplace is hot enough it will pump heat upstairs.. if its not hot, it will not allow the fans to come on, so you wont get cold air pumping upstairs..



can you elaborate a little on this system? sounds very interesting.


----------



## Chum Stains (Dec 21, 2015)

nal51511 said:


> can you elaborate a little on this system? sounds very interesting.



sorry for not getting back to you right away, i just seen this..It is a separate system/fans then the fans that are on the bottom of the fireplace unit.. I installed (2) other fans/inducer's on each side of the unit with 6'' duct's that are ducted up to the 2nd floor bed rooms, there are thermostates in each bedroom that are wired to temp sensors in the ducts near the inducer fans by the fireplace.. when the fireplace heats up and the thermostates in the bedrooms are calling it allows the fans to turn on and blows hot air into the upstairs! when the fireplace cools down they automatically turn off.. So far it has been working great getting on average 100-130 degree air out of the vents upstairs during a normal burn .. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions..


----------



## WV woods (Dec 29, 2016)

I am reading all the posts on the Duet, all sounds and looks great. It's been a year since last post, just would like to hear how the two sided duet is performing after being good and broke in by now.


----------



## Chum Stains (Dec 30, 2016)

So far so good, one thing for sure is if you don't have real good seasoned wood <15% . It's not worth lighting a fire, but with some good wood, and the way i designed the ducts to pump air upstairs, i have been able to heat my 2400sq house with substandard insulation with downstairs temp at 72, and upstairs temp at 68. With outside temps down to about 25. Once it gets down below that my boiler will start kicking on for the zone opposite of the fireplace downstairs. But all and all. Pretty happy, if I had to find 1 con. It would be that I  wish I could get more then 5-6hr Burns out of it.  But if I throw some big rounds in there at 10pm, I will have just enough co as long to get it going again at 5am.


----------



## WV woods (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks, how well does glass stay clean and do you smoke up house much during fire start or re-charge.


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 1, 2017)

Glass stays Crystal clear on both sides as long as your feeding it very dry seasoned wood and burn it hot.. if you have unseasoned wet wood it will turn black, but once burning hot enough it will clear up. 

As far as smoke goes in the house. I usually will start my fires with alot of small dry splits and crack the door for about 5min or so until  it gets goin good and then close the door and not open it again reload, that for me works great and I get no smoke in the house. once ready to reload I open the door slowly, rake coals flat and reload and usually don't open again to next reload.. no smoke in the house unless you open it in the beginning of a load cycle or if you are burning unseasoned wood when you open the door you will get some.. I really can't stress enough that if having really seasoned wood is key with this fireplace, it's not even worth trying to burn anything above 15% you will be wasting you time and the fireplace will not work like it should.


----------



## WV woods (Jan 2, 2017)

15% moisture doesn't come easy, especially for mostly oak in my neck of the woods. I have not used the high efficiency systems before and that low moisture content appears to me common theme.  As much as I like this stove, I don't have the storage or time to hold firewood for 3-4 years prior to burning. I appreciate all the help from this forum.


----------



## WV woods (Jan 2, 2017)

How many cords of wood do you burn per year on average in the duet?


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 2, 2017)

On average I have burned 2-3 cord a year through it.. the 1st season I learned the hard way with wet wood.. now I have about 5-6 cord always stacked and drying.. this year I'm burning mostly white oak, beach, and iron wood that has been split and stacked for about a year and a half and the stove is putting out an incredible amount of heat!


----------



## mellow (Jan 3, 2017)

I would look into building a Solar Wood Kiln, I am pressed for space on my city lot and that is what I am building this year, some of these guys are drying wood to 15-20% in 6-8 summer months.  Now the question would be could that be done with Red Oak.


----------



## ted184 (Jan 5, 2017)

We are in the middle of building a new house and had a duet installed. We wanted the Opus and then found out Supreme no longer ships it to the US due to new EPA regulations that started in 2016. Your pictures were a big inspiration and we have a set up that will be very similar with the added blower kits, controls, A/V cabinet and storage built ins along side it, etc. I was going to ask some questions a while back but didn't bother signing up as I doubted you were still following this. I'm glad to see I was wrong!

I have a couple of weeks before drywall goes up and I no longer have access to anything. We were originally planning on running one of the auxiliary blower kits to a small loft area on the 2nd floor, but recently decided against it. Right now both kits will just dump into the basement and we can reroute them to other first floor areas or somewhere else in the basement later as the basement will not be finished.

So I ask, how happy are you with the the auxiliary blowers? Did you use the included controls and how exactly did you wire the extra blower? My kits came with thermostats, but the duet itself was wired slightly different than the diagrams in the manual. I do not have the terminals that are shown in the manual, which is going to make tying into the thermodisc used for the main blowers rather difficult. I was thinking it would be easier to possibly add a second thermodisk for the added blowers, but I'm not sure where it would be easiest to mount it. My plan was then to turn these on with a switch that then runs through the added thermodisk and each individual auxiliary blower. Can you explain in a little more detail your control system, what was included with your kits, and what you added on?

Thanks!


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm glad that I could be an inspiration for your project! You'll definitely have to post some pics so we can see!

As far as the controls go on my unit.. I used the variable speed control that came with the Supreme duet for the 2 main fans at the bottom that kick on automatically once the stoves starts heating up, that fan blows heat out both my custom made wrought iron grates on the first floor.. as far as the controls for my second-floor bedrooms and blowers.. That is pretty much all custom and I did not purchase anything from Supreme to do it.. I pretty much just used heavy insulated smoke pipe with adapters attached at yhe punch outs on the side of the stove.. They run up about 3 foot from the stove and I have attached inline 6 inch 275 CFM blowers that I ran roughly 15 feet of insulated 6 inch round duct through an addict Eve and punched through into bedrooms with side wall discharge registers. My control system for that is all 120volt.. I bought Ranco electronic temperature control for each side, the temperature sensor for the Ranco is attached inside the duct work at the booster fans location 3 foot above the fireplace.. from there the feed for the temperature sensor and the booster fan run to the bedroom 120 volt thermostat.. When the upstairs thermostat is calling for Heat and the temperature sensor in the duct is above the desired preset temperature (73 at the fan at fireplace) it will turn on the the fireplace booster fan and will allow the fan to send warm air upstairs.. If the upstairs warms up to the desired temperature at the thermostat upstairs the fan will shut off and Supply more heat out of the downstairs through the Integral Supreme supplied fans. The downstairs Supreme fans and stock control act as its own system.. And then each bedroom fan acts and thermostat act as its own system.. Everything is independent of itself.. hope that wasn't confusing to you.
One thing that I have been messing around with and learning is that if I run the downstairs Supreme fans on low, I can get a lot more heat upstairs.. The upstairs fans are rated for a 180d degrees . The most I have seen at the fans via the temperature sensor bulb has been 130 degrees. Once the inline duct fans start getting that hot I can turn the downstairs Supreme fan on high and it pulls it off pretty quickly.. attached is a picture of the setup in my side closet with the Supreme variable speed fan control, and one of the Ranco temperature sensor that is linked to the 6-inch inline Duct Fan.. Also the 120volt Honeywell thermostat in the bedrooms.. I'm a mechanical contractor by trade and found this system to be far better than the one supplied and sold by Supreme.. Unsure of how their system with remote Dcuts operate but would like to know..


----------



## ted184 (Jan 14, 2017)

The supreme kit comes with a squirrel cage type blower, adapters to connect it to 5" duct, adapter to connect the fireplace to the 5" duct, and a generic thermostat in Celcius! I like the blower supplied by Supreme. It seems like it's good quality, although I have to send one back as either the squirrel cage or the motor shaft is bent. I can't quite tell but it rubs the housing. I've been so busy with the build that I haven't had a chance to contact my dealer about that yet, but I don't anticipate an issue. Overall your setup is probably better, buct with the ease of not having to put parts together and the quality blower I think the Supreme kit is still probably pretty good for those of us not in the HVAC industry.

The biggest pain is going to be setting up some controls for it. I have a switch box in the built in shelves for this just as you do. I'll put in my own speed control for the main fans. I'm going to use a wifi capable switch instead of the one supplied by Supreme. I'll have a separate manual switch for my auxiliary blowers. At this point, I don't think I am going to even use a thermostat for them. They are going into an unfinished basement more to dump off excess heat than anything. When I finish the basement or decide where I want them to permanently go, I'll add some 24V control and the thermostats. 

Was the terminal box on your duet wired as indicated in the manual? That right now is my biggest complaint about the unit. The manual indicates some terminals should be there that would make wiring much easier as it shows a hot wire going through the thermodisk and back to the box. My terminal box just has three wires. I'm guessing the included blowers are 24V as each has a small transformer next to it. Both neutral wires from the main blower transformer come back to the box, but the hot wire goes to the thermodisk and then splits and goes straight to the hot side of each transformer. I am going to have to splice into the switched side of the thermodisk for the auxiliary blowers.


----------



## SCNMMom (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi -- new here....but looking into a double sided wood stove setup.  Would this one work for occasional fires as well (as opposed to being a primary heat source)?  We have a double sided fireplace but the prior owners really didn't do it right- they added a chimney fan to help the draw but did little more. (House is a 1959 ranch with an addition -- fireplace straddles the addition.)  We've had chimney specialists look at it and open up the damper (remove the old one and open up the opening completely).  But still there is smoke coming in.  We think the only option left is a wood stove or insert but would love to maintain the double sided if we can.  Thoughts?


----------



## ted184 (Jan 31, 2017)

There's absolutely no reason why you couldn't use it on an occasional basis only. It's probably a little overkill if you are just looking for ambience though. I don't plan to use mine as a primary heat source, but we will use it fairly regularly.


----------



## cranberry (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello folks,
New member here.

This thread has been an inspiration - my hat is off to Chum Stains!

I am about to embark on the Duet installation project in the house I bought recently.

What is the longest distance from the fireplace have people run the hot air ducts?
Did anyone go longer than 25ft? Would there be any problems with that?

I want to run it to a bedroom (on the same floor as the fireplace), but farther away than
25ft. The ducts will go through the crawl space.

Now thinking about using the hot air system provided by Supreme, possibly with a longer
duct.

ted184, how's your build going? Any interesting info/experience to share?


----------



## begreen (Aug 3, 2017)

30 ft is the limit according to Supreme. Running the ducts through the crawlspace will be lossy if the space is outdoor ventilated. Go as high as possible on the duct insulation and be sure the crawlspace is rodent proof.


----------



## cranberry (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, I realize that. Unfortunately, there are no other options due to the way 
the house is built. The ducts from the existing gas furnace go through the
crawlspace, too


----------



## begreen (Aug 3, 2017)

Will the fireplace be in a large open area? If so, another option would be to install an insulated duct from the far bedroom with an outlet near the fireplace that has a quiet inline fan installed. This would pull air from the bedroom and blow it to the fireplace area. Warm air from the fireplace room would then travel through the house to the bedroom. This has worked for long houses like some ranches and can nicely even out the heat in the house.


----------



## cranberry (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks, that's an interesting thought...

Yes, the fireplace is in a large open area that also has a cathedral ceiling.

To get to the bedroom the warm air will have to travel through a foyer and 2 doors,
and resist the temptation to go to the bathroom on the way We'll see...


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2017)

It does presume the BR doors are left open or have vent grilles installed in them.


----------



## deadtvs (Oct 15, 2017)

Add me to the list of people considering retrofitting my existing gas see-through fireplace (that never gets used) with the Duet. I have a 3400SF split-level ranch, looking to heat main floor primarily (no basement). Fireplace is in wall between living and dining room, and centrally located in the overall floor plan. Current heat is propane forced air (killing me in the winter) and I have a ton of pinon pine on my property that badly needs thinned. Not looking for 100% heating from wood, but would be nice to get at least 50% from it. Heating ducts run through crawl space, return air through attic; both spaces fairly accessible for retro and/or new work. I already have several cords that have dried for a few years, so I think they're dry enough, but not sure pinon will work decently in this stove at all?

My two main question's; 1) does it sound like my situation would work with the Duet, and 2) does anyone know anything about this company and/or their units: http://www.acucraft.com/products/see-through-fireplaces/. They are about the only other reasonable-looking option I can find other than the Duet.  

Thanks!


----------



## cranberry (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, my Duet installation project is supposed to start a week from today. Will let you know how it goes

Looks like we are in similar situations both architecturally and in terms of fuel. I also have a bunch of
conifers I want to use. Other discussions on the net indicate they should work fine if dried properly,
just will not generate as much heat per load as hardwood due to less weight.

I have considered Acucraft and talked to them - turned out none of their see-through products are
EPA-certified, which is a hard requirement for the town I am in. So Duet was the *ONLY* choice.


----------



## deadtvs (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Cranberry. I will be following any posts of your project! My area doesn't have any requirements, but I do wonder what it means that Acucraft is not certified. I really like the look of their products, and they've at least been around a while, but it would seem if they could get their units certified they would. Wish I could find some independent reviews of their products.


----------



## cranberry (Oct 19, 2017)

My guess would be that some companies just don't want to go through the bureaucratic hassle (and expense) of dealing with the government,
just like many firearms manufacturers don't bother trying to put their products on the California approved list even if they have all the required
features. I don't think Acucraft products are inferior (although I don't have any first-hand experience with them).


----------



## esscontracting (Nov 20, 2017)

How is the glass on both sides? I'd like to know if the glass on one side or the other gets carboned up or not? Thank you. I'm looking into the duet or their galaxy. My wife is worried that the double glass might get carbon on one side. For me I want heating efficiency and being able to heat for a longer time and not have to keep reloading every hour

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## toastyboy (Jan 4, 2018)

If you burn hot it will stay clear but when you let it burn down overnight expect to have to clean the glass in the morning if you want that see through ambience.  Furthermore if any of the wood touches the glass while burning it will produce black smudges and enough of those will block your view.  Cleaning is however simple.  The soot is water soluble and will come up with a rough-sided sponge.  A dab of easy-off on some stubborn spots will save you some scrubbing.  Search for my review on the supreme duet.  I haven't figure out how to set and forget for 4 hours since the stove will run too hot if you load it up.  My experience is that I have to throw in a log every hour or so when it gets cold.


deadtvs said:


> Add me to the list of people considering retrofitting my existing gas see-through fireplace (that never gets used) with the Duet. I have a 3400SF split-level ranch, looking to heat main floor primarily (no basement). Fireplace is in wall between living and dining room, and centrally located in the overall floor plan. Current heat is propane forced air (killing me in the winter) and I have a ton of pinon pine on my property that badly needs thinned. Not looking for 100% heating from wood, but would be nice to get at least 50% from it. Heating ducts run through crawl space, return air through attic; both spaces fairly accessible for retro and/or new work. I already have several cords that have dried for a few years, so I think they're dry enough, but not sure pinon will work decently in this stove at all?
> 
> My two main question's; 1) does it sound like my situation would work with the Duet, and 2) does anyone know anything about this company and/or their units: http://www.acucraft.com/products/see-through-fireplaces/. They are about the only other reasonable-looking option I can find other than the Duet.
> 
> Thanks!


I have one of these an have been running it full time for a few months now.  I posted a review, search for Supreme Duet.


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 4, 2018)

Good to see this thread still alive! I got her ripping tonight with some 2 year Seasons White Oak and Beach! 121 degree air pumping into the bedrooms upstairs! Going down to negative 11 tonight here in Jersey, 73 inside right now 67 upstairs! No boiler!


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 4, 2018)

esscontracting said:


> How is the glass on both sides? I'd like to know if the glass on one side or the other gets carboned up or not? Thank you. I'm looking into the duet or their galaxy. My wife is worried that the double glass might get carbon on one side. For me I want heating efficiency and being able to heat for a longer time and not have to keep reloading every hour
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk



The glass will stay clean on both sides as long as you are burning well seasoned hot wood, you might get a little light gray please once in awhile wipes off with a paper towel .. from what I have noticed if you are burning crap wood the glass will black up. Once you burn good wood and hot it will clean right off. On average I am seeing around 6 hour Burns maybe stretch it to seven or eight once in awhile. Nights like tonight stuffing her every 2 hours but keeping the house cozy he at 73!


----------



## esscontracting (Jan 5, 2018)

I just received my supreme duet and got it unloaded at the house... When I originally saw your write up, I thought you had taken the 8 inch insulated that come off the top of the unit and added inline fans to spread the hot air. I had spoken with a lady from supreme and she was saying not to do it that way but to buy their 6 inch add-on pipe with fan that goes into the sides. When I'm looking at the unit it looks like they are all interconnected anyways in the jacketing. I have a 3800 sqft house I'm building that is 2 story. I'm trying to design the duet to heat all the bed rooms upstairs. Now I'm thinking if I should have the 8” dump into like a collection can with a grate to pickup extra house air going through a filter to not pull too much heat from the stove? And do also the two 6 inch ducts with fans to help get the heat moved also? Any input from your professional insight is appreciated. I'm having my friend that works as a mechanical contractor helping me get this installed. Thank you

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jan 5, 2018)

Chum Stains said:


> Good to see this thread still alive! I got her ripping tonight with some 2 year Seasons White Oak and Beach! 121 degree air pumping into the bedrooms upstairs! Going down to negative 11 tonight here in Jersey, 73 inside right now 67 upstairs! No boiler!


Thanks for reporting back, Chum. 

Your Install sets the high mark for diy projects. Hell, it sets the high mark for pro work! Really enjoyed your story and outcome.


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 5, 2018)

esscontracting said:


> I just received my supreme duet and got it unloaded at the house... When I originally saw your write up, I thought you had taken the 8 inch insulated that come off the top of the unit and added inline fans to spread the hot air. I had spoken with a lady from supreme and she was saying not to do it that way but to buy their 6 inch add-on pipe with fan that goes into the sides. When I'm looking at the unit it looks like they are all interconnected anyways in the jacketing. I have a 3800 sqft house I'm building that is 2 story. I'm trying to design the duet to heat all the bed rooms upstairs. Now I'm thinking if I should have the 8” dump into like a collection can with a grate to pickup extra house air going through a filter to not pull too much heat from the stove? And do also the two 6 inch ducts with fans to help get the heat moved also? Any input from your professional insight is appreciated. I'm having my friend that works as a mechanical contractor helping me get this installed. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk



Not sure what the lay-out of your house and access for duct work to your second floor is? try to post a drawing of your layout and i might be able to shed some better insight to your install design..


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 5, 2018)

ED 3000 said:


> Thanks for reporting back, Chum.
> 
> Your Install sets the high mark for diy projects. Hell, it sets the high mark for pro work! Really enjoyed your story and outcome.



Thanks!! glad to see some others finding inspiration in this thread! It was a large undertaking and alot of thought and hours (and beer) went into getting it the way i envisioned it. But, its cold days and night's like the one's that we are experiencing now that makes it all worth it!


----------



## esscontracting (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm thinking of having the hot air go to the attic space then either have all the hot air combine into a collection can like the HVAC then run individual runs to each bedroom and have it blow from the ceiling. It would be a separate system from the HVAC. Or I could split each run from the duet into a couple rooms. 
Thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3862-T4-SECOND.pdf
View attachment 3862-T4-MAIN.pdf


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 5, 2018)

esscontracting said:


> I'm thinking of having the hot air go to the attic space then either have all the hot air combine into a collection can like the HVAC then run individual runs to each bedroom and have it blow from the ceiling. It would be a separate system from the HVAC. Or I could split each run from the duet into a couple rooms.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at your layout your best bet is to have the (2) 8'' gravity vents feed the first floor. (1) dumped into the living room / dining room area and the other dump into the family room / kitchen area.. As far as the (2) 6'' additional power ducts i would run one into the master bedroom and the other into bed room #1.. your pretty much out of options to get ducted heat to bedroom 2,3,and 4.. you will loose way too much heat trying to get it there, by the time it gets there it would be cooled off.. you have a little too much square feet to try and spread it out and still have it be efficient. I would try to avoid running the ducts in the addict if you can try to keep them in the walls / 1st floor ceiling would be better, even know you insulate them depending how your addict is insulated you will loose alot of heat out of your ducts running them up there if they are installed above your addict insulation and sitting in the cold. If you do run them up there insulate them heavily.

If you can make the ceiling on the first floor from the family room and the living room transition flat right into the foyer area that will help by gravity get alot of the heat from the first floor up through your open foyer and into the hall way up stairs.. hope this helps!

I'm not sure how you are designing your regular house HVAC system but if i were you i would have the second floor be on its own system and locate your return air duct in the ceiling of the second hallway right outside bedroom #1. you could also have the (2) 6'' power ducts run up to the second floor and dump into the hall way at this location..That way all the heat that rises up your foyer area will be captured by the return air grill.. Then you would run your 2nd floor HVAC system in ''fan only" and that would disperse the heat generated from the duet evenly through your HVAC system into the bedrooms.


----------



## esscontracting (Jan 5, 2018)

Chum Stains said:


> Looking at your layout your best bet is to have the (2) 8'' gravity vents feed the first floor. (1) dumped into the living room / dining room area and the other dump into the family room / kitchen area.. As far as the (2) 6'' additional power ducts i would run one into the master bedroom and the other into bed room #1.. your pretty much out of options to get ducted heat to bedroom 2,3,and 4.. you will loose way too much heat trying to get it there, by the time it gets there it would be cooled off.. you have a little too much square feet to try and spread it out and still have it be efficient. I would try to avoid running the ducts in the addict if you can try to keep them in the walls / 1st floor ceiling would be better, even know you insulate them depending how your addict is insulated you will loose alot of heat out of your ducts running them up there if they are installed above your addict insulation and sitting in the cold. If you do run them up there insulate them heavily.
> 
> If you can make the ceiling on the first floor from the family room and the living room transition flat right into the foyer area that will help by gravity get alot of the heat from the first floor up through your open foyer and into the hall way up stairs.. hope this helps!
> 
> I'm not sure how you are designing your regular house HVAC system but if i were you i would have the second floor be on its own system and locate your return air duct in the ceiling of the second hallway right outside bedroom #1. you could also have the (2) 6'' power ducts run up to the second floor and dump into the hall way at this location..That way all the heat that rises up your foyer area will be captured by the return air grill.. Then you would run your 2nd floor HVAC system in ''fan only" and that would disperse the heat generated from the duet evenly through your HVAC system into the bedrooms.


We are putting returns Right above the area where the fireplace/stove is at..  I was thinking of trying to steal all the heat coming off the stove via the 8 inch ducts and the 6 inch ones on the side and piping it to the bedrooms upstairs and the downstairs would just get the radiant heat. We are planning on doing either a foam/cellulose hybrid insulation or all foam. My brother-in-law has a Pacific energy fp25 in an unfinished basement that is around 1000 sqft and 3400 sqft on main floor. He only has 1 fan and 6" duct dumping air into living room and the squirrel cage fans blowing air in the basement, with the hybrid insulation they are able to keep the upstairs at 68-70 degrees... We might get temperatures below 20 maybe for 2 weeks out of the year. My HVAC ducts are right on top the ceiling so will be under the insulation. Thank you for your feedback too bad we are pioneers with this stove... I was hoping to use the 8" ducts the come off the stove to pipe them further.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 8, 2018)

esscontracting said:


> We are putting returns Right above the area where the fireplace/stove is at..  I was thinking of trying to steal all the heat coming off the stove via the 8 inch ducts and the 6 inch ones on the side and piping it to the bedrooms upstairs and the downstairs would just get the radiant heat. We are planning on doing either a foam/cellulose hybrid insulation or all foam. My brother-in-law has a Pacific energy fp25 in an unfinished basement that is around 1000 sqft and 3400 sqft on main floor. He only has 1 fan and 6" duct dumping air into living room and the squirrel cage fans blowing air in the basement, with the hybrid insulation they are able to keep the upstairs at 68-70 degrees... We might get temperatures below 20 maybe for 2 weeks out of the year. My HVAC ducts are right on top the ceiling so will be under the insulation. Thank you for your feedback too bad we are pioneers with this stove... I was hoping to use the 8" ducts the come off the stove to pipe them further.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk



Are the returns above the fire place going to be for your 1st floor HVAC unit or your second floor system? when i did mine i installed my 1st floor return air on the end of the house the fire place is on and run my fan only on the hvac unit if it starts getting too hot over there.. it has helped to blend the hot air through the first floor, but does not raise the temp on the cold side of the house, it only helps maintain it.  

Are you planing on trying to run the 8'' gravity duct to the bedrooms? i'm not sure the factory fans on the bottom of the unit are designed to push that much CFM that far? The 8'' ducts are designed to heat close to the unit, but i guess you could have them run straight up to the master bedroom?? you are going to sacrifice alot of your 1st floor heat by doing that though. Even though the unit itself puts out alot of radiant heat, most of the heat comes from those 8'' duct.. I run my factory fans on low most of the time and i'm usually seeing 160-190 degree air coming out of my custom steel grates on each side of the unit.. If i start getting the unit too hot i simply turn my fan speed up and it cools the unit down pretty quick..

Definitely spray foam is the way too go.. my house was built in the late 60's and when i remodeled i wish i went that route, i re-insulated where ever i could get to the best i could but my house is not the best.. i'm sure with today's codes and todays products it is a night and day difference. Good luck and post some pic's when you get going.


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 8, 2018)

I have one of these an have been running it full time for a few months now.  I posted a review, search for Supreme Duet.[/QUOTE]

Toastyboy...Where is your review on this unit? i would like to see how you like it..


----------



## esscontracting (Jan 8, 2018)

My plan now is to run the two 6" ducts to the master and bedroom closest to it the way you did. Then take two the 8" ducts and combine them into some kind of can or splitter where on the other end I'll have three 6" ducts. I don't know if I should go with two 8" duct boosters or three 6 inch boosters on thermostats. I was also thinking of doing like a splitter for one or two of the 8" with like a diverter for me to be able to dump a lot of the hot air downstairs then close it and let cold air go upstairs. I looked at the stove and the grates above the door also dump hot air off the supplied internal blowers so don't really know on that, but it wouldn't be hard to get one of those big grates with the shutters inside. 
To answer your question on my HVAC. We are planning on a 5 ton unit with 16-17 seer heat pump I found a ding and dent online for the 17 at 4500 shipped. But it's for the whole house. So it wouldn't be too efficient at spreading the heat of the stove, but it would get it out of the stove room and do something I guess. Taking with some local fireplace centers and the old timers are saying with the new efficient insulation the houses don't have the air leaks to help move and spread the heat which means the stove rooms are scorching hot the rest of the house isn't unless the ceilings are on the same level and you get fans to help spread the heat around. So that return would help move the heat out of that room at least. 
My question to you, I was reading in that manual and it seemed kind of vague. Does the whole framing around the stove need to be steel or a certain distance from it? Thanks

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 8, 2018)

esscontracting said:


> My plan now is to run the two 6" ducts to the master and bedroom closest to it the way you did. Then take two the 8" ducts and combine them into some kind of can or splitter where on the other end I'll have three 6" ducts. I don't know if I should go with two 8" duct boosters or three 6 inch boosters on thermostats. I was also thinking of doing like a splitter for one or two of the 8" with like a diverter for me to be able to dump a lot of the hot air downstairs then close it and let cold air go upstairs. I looked at the stove and the grates above the door also dump hot air off the supplied internal blowers so don't really know on that, but it wouldn't be hard to get one of those big grates with the shutters inside.
> To answer your question on my HVAC. We are planning on a 5 ton unit with 16-17 seer heat pump I found a ding and dent online for the 17 at 4500 shipped. But it's for the whole house. So it wouldn't be too efficient at spreading the heat of the stove, but it would get it out of the stove room and do something I guess. Taking with some local fireplace centers and the old timers are saying with the new efficient insulation the houses don't have the air leaks to help move and spread the heat which means the stove rooms are scorching hot the rest of the house isn't unless the ceilings are on the same level and you get fans to help spread the heat around. So that return would help move the heat out of that room at least.
> My question to you, I was reading in that manual and it seemed kind of vague. Does the whole framing around the stove need to be steel or a certain distance from it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


i cant remember and Not sure with out reading the manual about the clearance to combustibles for the framing.. i sat mine down on a piece of dur-rock and used metal studs for all my framing.. i do have structural wood 2x4 studs and a 2x10 header across the top because of the opening i made and top to support the roof.. i would say the wood is within 2' on each side. and my big hearth on the great room side is framed in wood because it holds up a piece of blue stone 2' x 9' x  2'' thick. guessing 600 pounds.. i also put a sheet of dur-rock on the interior framing behind the T.V to deflect any heat.. Generally it does not get too hot in the fire place chase.. As you can see i created closets on each side for access and storage.. I always mess around with the heat gun when i get her blazing as i can shoot the temp of the metal framing behind the fire place, ducts, flue and top and rarely see anything worth getting scared about.. the stone below the fireplace door witch sits on 2x6 wood framing will get up around 220 degree. im unsure what the temp of the wood under it is but so far so good! 

As far as your HVAC goes i would strongly suggest going with 2 zones for the size house you have and how you are going to set up the fire place.. do 1 unit for 1st floor and 1 unit for second floor..


----------



## esscontracting (Jan 8, 2018)

Chum Stains said:


> i cant remember and Not sure with out reading the manual about the clearance to combustibles for the framing.. i sat mine down on a piece of dur-rock and used metal studs for all my framing.. i do have structural wood 2x4 studs and a 2x10 header across the top because of the opening i made and top to support the roof.. i would say the wood is within 2' on each side. and my big hearth on the great room side is framed in wood because it holds up a piece of blue stone 2' x 9' x  2'' thick. guessing 600 pounds.. i also put a sheet of dur-rock on the interior framing behind the T.V to deflect any heat.. Generally it does not get too hot in the fire place chase.. As you can see i created closets on each side for access and storage.. I always mess around with the heat gun when i get her blazing as i can shoot the temp of the metal framing behind the fire place, ducts, flue and top and rarely see anything worth getting scared about.. the stone below the fireplace door witch sits on 2x6 wood framing will get up around 220 degree. im unsure what the temp of the wood under it is but so far so good!
> 
> As far as your HVAC goes i would strongly suggest going with 2 zones for the size house you have and how you are going to set up the fire place.. do 1 unit for 1st floor and 1 unit for second floor..


I'm thinking of maybe adding the dampers to make it a 2 zone system

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toastyboy (Jan 22, 2018)

Chum Stains said:


> I have one of these an have been running it full time for a few months now.  I posted a review, search for Supreme Duet.



Toastyboy...Where is your review on this unit? i would like to see how you like it..[/QUOTE]

https://www.hearth.com/talk/ratings.php?do=viewrating&ratingid=4280


----------



## toastyboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Folks has anybody out there tried to grill on this unit?  I would love to see a video.


----------



## NewBostonConst (May 24, 2018)

Also curious if anyone has used the grill part.  I read in ToastyBoy's review that it creates a lot of smoke opening the door during a normal burn.

Has anyone used the Fresh Air Adapter to have the stove burn outside air instead of air from in the house.


----------



## Chum Stains (May 24, 2018)

i have used the grill a little bit.. I have not really cooked a meal on it, but i have used it to re-heat and toast things as the fire is burning down.. I have found it a little impractical for the most part. As far as the smoke issue, the reason you get smoke is if you open the door when your wood is still off gasing or if the wood is not burning hot enough, other wise if you are burning a nice hot fire with a good bed of coals i do not get any smoke into the house.. 

I think the best option if you really want to cook on it would be to get a real good hot fire going with a nice bed of coals, and then add charcoal to the fire when needed to get a more even temp fire, or add very very small splits to avoid smoke issue.. 

i find it alot easier to just light the grill outside


----------



## Krisd (Jan 1, 2019)

We recently installed the supreme duet at our new build cottage. We are having smoke issues when we reload. Any help would be appreciate. Might have to remove stove.


----------



## begreen (Jan 1, 2019)

Tell us more about the installation. What is the flue system type and height? Does it have an outside air supply? If you open a nearby window or door does that help alleviate the issue?


----------



## Krisd (Jan 1, 2019)

begreen said:


> Tell us more about the installation. What is the flue system type and height? Does it have an outside air supply? If you open a nearby window or door does that help alleviate the issue?


Our flute is 6" doubled walled insulated pipe, it's height is above standard recommendation. Most likely a draft issue, but don't know if there is a solution with homes being so air tight. We also got the optional air I take kit too.


----------



## Chum Stains (Jan 3, 2019)

I do not have the optional air intake kit on mine, and my house is not so air tight so i'm not so sure what your problem could be.

But some things to try..

1) burn good DRY wood.
2) burn hot fire's. maybe try smaller splits.
3) do not open the door until wood has fully off gassed and is in coaling stage.
4) turn your fan off on reloads.
5) open the door slowly on reloads.

Once in a while i will get a little smoke in the house, but it is usually because i did not follow one of the steps above.


----------



## Krisd (Jan 3, 2019)

Chum Stains said:


> I do not have the optional air intake kit on mine, and my house is not so air tight so i'm not so sure what your problem could be.
> 
> But some things to try..
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions


----------



## begreen (Jan 3, 2019)

Good tips Chum Stains.


Krisd said:


> Our flute is 6" doubled walled insulated pipe, it's height is above standard recommendation. Most likely a draft issue, but don't know if there is a solution with homes being so air tight. We also got the optional air I take kit too.


With a properly installed OAK the combustion air for the stove should be coming from outdoors. Make sure the duct for this is not kinked and there is nothing outside blocking the intake.

How many floors on the house and what floor is this installed on?


----------



## Krisd (Jan 7, 2019)

Chum Stains said:


> I do not have the optional air intake kit on mine, and my house is not so air tight so i'm not so sure what your problem could be.
> 
> But some things to try..
> 
> ...


spoke to the rep from supreme and they said to load the stove only when there is embers. never reload when there is a flame . this seem extreme, so we have to wait til it's almost out to put on more wood. is this how you burn your stove.


----------



## Krisd (Jan 7, 2019)

spoke to a rep from supreme and was told"We recommend starting a fire with a full load (4 standard size logs) and a firestarter. Once the load has been reduced to embers with no visible flame, it is safe to open the Duet door to add another load of wood. Opening a Duet door when there is still a flame may cause smoke to enter your home." is this how you operate your stove, it seems crazy that we have to wait til it's almost out to load wood


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2019)

It may be a consequence of the small flue opening vs a large door. The coaling period should last for hours with a substantial coal bed possible after the fire has died down. 

How many floors on the house and what floor is this installed on?


----------

